# Midnight Syndicate



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

This album "13th hour" which you can listen to each track by going here

Amazon.com: The 13th Hour: Midnight Syndicate: Music

Has some of the best music I have ever used- besides the Halloween soundtrack. It truly goes with a scary yard. HAve any of you ever used it ?


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, its one of the better MS albums in my opinion.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I used to have an approved MS listening page, but the server where I had it hosted went bust, and I didn't save the files in time. I say approved because a Representative of the Band contacted me via email back in 2005, and told me what I had to do to make it approved, and I did.

My Favorite CD of theirs is is "Born Of The Night".


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Used the 13th Hour CD in my haunt for three years straight. It really sets the mood for a yard haunt.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, the 13th Hour is great. As is Realm of Shadows, and there are 3 or 4 worthwhile tracks on Vampyre as well. I like to use them as tension builder's in between areas playing softly. Actually, the large arched tombstone from the background cover art of Out of the Darkness was the inspiration piece for one of my monument stones.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Have never heard this particular MS CD before- Wow! 
Thanks for posting that link!


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

You are welcome, I had never heard it before either but came across it while looking through amazon for some good scary music and I fell in love with it. 

Jalesa


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have every single disk they have and love them all. Their n ew one is due out august 2nd.

http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

kprimm said:


> I have every single disk they have and love them all. Their n ew one is due out august 2nd.
> 
> http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/



Really?!? Last I'd heard they had called it quits... Good news! Thanks! 

Clarification: I actually love all of M.S.'s music, I was referring to using them for haunt music earlier. Some of their works are much better than others for such things


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I've never used 13th Hour...maybe I should! I only have the Gates of Delirium CD and select songs from their other CDs.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I've never really put much time into researching great music for my Halloween party, but it seems like Midnight Synidcate might be my best bet for some really good house music. I'm thinking of downloading one of their cds from iTunes. Which one is the best? What should I get?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

"13th Hour" seems to be the fav for most as myself, "Gates of Delirium" is a close 2nd. "Born of the Night" & "Realm of Shadows" are also good, as is "Vampyre".

They're all good, so you really can't go wrong ! "Dungeons & Dragons" more medieval themed.....


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

My favorite of them all is The 13th Hour, they have many great ones though


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

"Born of The Night" has always been my favorite.


----------



## Talbert (Aug 23, 2011)

We have licensed and used their material at a major Haunted Attraction in NJ. They have some good stuff.


----------



## joeys1976 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine too. The title track is also my favorite song.


----------

